# Dried out Smudge Pot



## labellavita7 (Nov 18, 2007)

So I've heard you can just blow your hairdryer over a MAC Fluidline, but what about Smudge Pots?  I don't want to do it and have it harden more rather than become gel-like again.  

What do you do when your smudge pot dries out?  Do you cry and toss it, or is there a way to save it?


----------



## iheartcolor (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmmmmm....since the Smudgepot seems to be more of a waterproof liner than the Fluidline - I would think that the hairdryer method would ruin it.  I think it may just be time for a new one.  But in that case - you could alway try to add a little water maybe.


----------



## paopao (Dec 25, 2007)

My smudge pots have dried too, but I manage to get some product with the brush if I heat it a bit, putting it near to the light for a few seconds. 

BTW, what texture do you prefer, MAC's fluidlines or Stila's smudge pots?


----------



## astronaut (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a blog written by Kristen of Aromaleigh:
Give your old gel eyeliners a second chance… « Miss K’s Blog
I think it might help. I love Stila's Smudgepots! I really think they are the best gel liners.


----------



## jjjenko (Feb 9, 2009)

I had THOUGHT my smudge pot had dried out, and got really sad. I then took a q-tip and scraped off the top two layers of it, and the texture was like when I first bought it. So try and scrape off a few layers of your smudge pot if you think it's drying out. It's better than tossing it out.


----------



## Chelsssea (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jjjenko* 

 
_I had THOUGHT my smudge pot had dried out, and got really sad. I then took a q-tip and scraped off the top two layers of it, and the texture was like when I first bought it. So try and scrape off a few layers of your smudge pot if you think it's drying out. It's better than tossing it out._

 
That's really interesting! Never heard that. I would but mine in between my hair iron whil my iron was heating up. The pot wa never drectly touching, but it did help for awhile. For now, I've just lst my patience and am using fluidlines. In the future, I will not buy smudgepotsas they dry out SUPER fast compred to fluidlines, but I can make mine semi-usable with heat.


----------

